# Is this a bicolor gsd?



## GermanShepherd🐕🦺 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hii! I just wanted to know if this is a bicolor gsd.

I see that he has pigmentation on his legs, but it's a very light tan, he has an stunning form, with a straight back.😍

Just wanted to make sure this is a bicolor. I've never seen one like this one tbh.
I saw and I fell in love😍


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Did you happen to notice if the hair around his anus was light also? My understanding is that bi-colors have a patch of light hair and blacks with bleed through do not.

That being said, and looking closer, he has lighter hair on the insides of his thighs so given the choice between those two, my guess is yes. 

There are Black and Tans that are almost all black too. The most beautiful one I can remember was marked like a Doberman and was more of a black and cream. I have only seen a few and I remember there is a thread that said what that particular Black and Tan was called, but I have not found it again. Maybe one of the sage GSD folks can answer that one for me as well!

Very nice looking dog


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes.


----------



## GermanShepherd🐕🦺 (Aug 21, 2020)

Miika's Mom said:


> Did you happen to notice if the hair around his anus was light also? My understanding is that bi-colors have a patch of light hair and blacks with bleed through do not.
> 
> That being said, and looking closer, he has lighter hair on the insides of his thighs so given the choice between those two, my guess is yes.
> 
> ...


Yes! He did have light hair around his anus!
I have a picture of it cause it was a video 🤣🤷‍♀️








Excuse me about the bad quality btw.😁

Thank you so much! Have a good day!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Miika's Mom said:


> There are Black and Tans that are almost all black too. The most beautiful one I can remember was marked like a Doberman and was more of a black and cream. I have only seen a few and I remember there is a thread that said what that particular Black and Tan was called, but I have not found it again. Maybe one of the sage GSD folks can answer that one for me as well!


not sure of the thread, but i believe the term you’re looking for is _melanistic_ black and tan.


----------

